# Nothing being printed on my shirt



## rabbitmiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

I used sublimation ink and sublimation paper for my picture. However, when i tried to transfer my image on the shirt, nothing appear on the shirt. I am new to printing, if anyone had similar past experience , please kindly assist me . Your help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## firenze (Dec 12, 2015)

rabbitmiffy said:


> I used sublimation ink and sublimation paper for my picture. However, when i tried to transfer my image on the shirt, nothing appear on the shirt. I am new to printing, if anyone had similar past experience , please kindly assist me . Your help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance


hello. nothing appeared, even any hint of color from the print? perhaps you could tell us the settings you used so we may know what could possibly caused it?


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

> I used sublimation ink and sublimation paper for my picture. However, when i tried to transfer my image on the shirt, nothing appear on the shirt.


Sounds like you are using Cotton Shirts. 
Even at a lower temp, there should be some kind of transference.


----------



## rabbitmiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

firenze said:


> hello. nothing appeared, even any hint of color from the print? perhaps you could tell us the settings you used so we may know what could possibly caused it?


Thank you for replying to my post,really appreciate it. Not a single bit of my picture was transferred over to my shirt  i was printing at 400 F , 35 sec. I read on some website thatt 400 F is a bit too high and 35 sec is a bit too long. But , since the temperature is too high and the time is too long , i was wondering shouldnt the picture get transferred over(even if the quality is not good) instead of nothing being transferred?


----------



## rabbitmiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

CarlT said:


> Sounds like you are using Cotton Shirts.
> Even at a lower temp, there should be some kind of transference.


Thanks for replying to my post. There isnt anything being transferred over to my shirt. I tried using both sides of the sublimation paper and both sides didnt work out. The temperature i used was 400 F , 35sec, which i believe is hot enough and the duration is long enough. I am suspecting is it because of the sublimation ink? I am using epson DCP-J125 printer. Prior to using the sublimation cartridges, i was using the normal ink cartridges, is this a possible source of problem ?


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Were you printing on the correct side of the paper and what type of t-shirt were you attempting to print on?


----------



## rabbitmiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

tippy said:


> Were you printing on the correct side of the paper and what type of t-shirt were you attempting to print on?


Yes , i tried on the correct side because i printed on 2 papers, each on different sides. And i heard from some people that even if i printed on the wrong side, i should have partial transfer instead of nothing being transferred  And i was trying to print on 100 % polyester dri fit shirt. Do you have any idea what went wrong?Thanks


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

It's a mystery all right.
Are your cartridges from a reputable distributor so you can be sure they have dye-sub ink in them?
I press poly shirts at 195c for 62 seconds
Texprint paper is marked on the back so you know which side is which.


----------



## ropster (Jun 16, 2015)

rabbitmiffy said:


> Thanks for replying to my post. There isnt anything being transferred over to my shirt. I tried using both sides of the sublimation paper and both sides didnt work out. The temperature i used was 400 F , 35sec, which i believe is hot enough and the duration is long enough. I am suspecting is it because of the sublimation ink? I am using epson DCP-J125 printer. *Prior to using the sublimation cartridges, i was using the normal ink cartridges,* is this a possible source of problem ?


it sounds like the original ink has not flushed out of the system, you need to run a few sheets of block colout through and keep checking for transfer to see when the sub ink appears


----------



## rabbitmiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi thanks man it works ^^


----------

